# turbo coolant banjo bolts



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

so since my turbo is water cooled also I bought the banjo bolts for it. there is no specific torque for them so any tips for leak free install. they come with copper crush washers. Im putting thred sealer on the threads..... I could also use some water pump rtv I have. or just teflon tape..... suggestions ? thanks


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: turbo coolant banjo bolts (jetdavdub)*

it should be fine with just the crush washers on both sides of the banjo fitting...


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

don't bother with teflon tape.. the crush washers take care of the seal.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: turbo coolant banjo bolts (Skot53)*

Tighten till snug, do not overtighten. The crush gaskets will do their job without being stupid tight


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 2:45 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: turbo coolant banjo bolts (KubotaPowered)*

k thx guys


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: turbo coolant banjo bolts (jetdavdub)*

hey josh, where did u get banjo bolts cause i need some too


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: turbo coolant banjo bolts (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_hey josh, where did u get banjo bolts cause i need some too

Any Hydraulic shop should have M14 x 1.5 banjo bolts.If you are looking for the banjo fitting as well for the CHRA then it is an M14 x 1.5 to 6-AN banjo fitting.


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: turbo coolant banjo bolts (Issam Abed)*

atp turbo..... im dane btw lol. and the ones I needed were bigger than the 14 mm look them up on atp. so they are bigger than some... expensive too will be worth it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just know what size u need and you could get some locally 


_Modified by jetdavdub at 10:29 AM 3-30-2009_


----------

